# Canon forums....  5Dmkiv



## Punisher911 (Dec 8, 2015)

So I was searching around trying to find some possible info on the 5dmkiii replacement.  Found that "Rumor" site and started reading through all the silly arguments over what people deem necessary for the next model.  Is it that serious to argue over speculations/hopes and dreams of what the next model will offer in terms of features?  
That being said, I just ordered a mkiii to move to FF from my 70D.  No real reason other than want.  I was tempted to hold out until the next model arrived, but with Canon's new release pricing, I figured I'd just get a mkiii and wait a year or two down the road when the price drops on the mkiv if is the D810 competitor I hope it is....  (on a side note, I do like and use the articulating touch screen on my 70D)  Next on my agenda is the 70-200 mkii after my new body comes in.  Going to sell my 70D and put that money towards it.


----------



## Rgollar (Dec 8, 2015)

Your going to love the 5D3 paired with the 70-200 mkii. Killer combo enjoy new camera


----------



## Punisher911 (Dec 8, 2015)

Rgollar said:


> Your going to love the 5D3 paired with the 70-200 mkii. Killer combo enjoy new camera


Hoping so.  I really was interested in the Nikon D810, but impossible to beat that mkii lens..  Figured it was just a matter of time before Canon up'd their game and caught up in the sensor market anyway..


----------



## ronlane (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats. I agree that I think you will love the 5Dmkiii. All the rumors that I am finding and seeing are that the 5Dmkiv (if that is what they call it) will not be out until spring at the earliest. They are speculating that the 1Dx mk ii will be out first.


----------



## Punisher911 (Dec 8, 2015)

I was kind of getting the same vibe on releases...   and given the history of prices, I'd figure the new model would be more affordable after it's been out a year or two anyway...  just like the mkiii dropped from 3.4k to 2.5k..  so why not jump on decent priced mkiii and see what the future holds for the next model.  For the record, I'm mostly into portraits and family shots.  Not much into wildlife or sports aside from the chitlins soccer and whatnots...  Of course the occasional landscape as I travel for work sometimes.  Back to California next week


----------

